# Dremel 4200 High-Performance Rotary Tool



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi,

My second post. I am interested in carving and have had some success witth blades.

I would like to see how the Dremel would work. It is in my price range. has anyone used this tool?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not a real carver, but I use the dremel for a lot of detail work, and I really like it! It is a very handy tool!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hand tools here, carving knives and gouges. I have considered getting the battery operated dremel for intricate sanding. You can pick one up @ Menard's for less than the price of a good set of detail rasps


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I use rotary tools a lot the burrs are great for detail work and the sanding drums are brill

I picked up 3 rotarty tools very cheap and wouldnt be without them ,always have them with different fixtures in

Not had a dremmel though but i hammer the rotary tools suprised they have lasted so long. but dremmel is expensive over here as i onl paid under 10$ for each one i have ,where dremmel are nearer a 100$

Do try to get the double cut burrs .you have a better range of burrs over there than i can get the import tax must be high or the tool companys know how to screw you.

i would shop round ask locally whats available ,i understand that dremmel does have a good reputation the stickmakers on here should be able to help you ,


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry didnt realise you where a aussie

the rotary tools i use are called workzone and power craft both have had a lot of use and abuse. several people have said the dremmel will stand 4 hours constant use whcih is pretty good .

I would advise you to get a flexishaft on them it makes detail work much better

I only paid 6£ for then dont know the exchange rate but they where in a clerance sale.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I used up 2 Dremels over the years at work. They performed well, and didn't vibrate much. For myself, I had a very inexpensive lesser brand that I bought mostly for 1 particular job. That, and it came with an assortment of maybe 50 different burrs, sanding tools, buffing wheels, etc. Compared to the Dremel, it was loud and vibrate a good bit more. Broke down after about 18 mo.s of intermittent use.

To go somewhat off topic, I keep being tempted to blow my budget on an air powered rotary tool, such as the Turbo Carver. Definitely in a different price bracket, and mostly used for extreme detail. But I'd love to have something fine enough to carve egg shells, but powerful enough to engrave polished granite.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

have to agree on the turbo power its a bit more versatile

but i have had my cheap rotary tools for nearly 3 years now ,but since i started carving hiking pole toppers use them nearly everyday and i do hammer them ,with the flexicable on hadnt any trouble with vibrations.

If you do go ahead and get one use a leather apron and dust mask with them for saftey ,i never use them without wearing them .

I fancy a fordom tool its powerful and some models have reverse on them which i think is a great idea ,when carving small pieces it would be very handy as sometimes you are forced to go against the grain.and the idea of a foot control for the speed sounds useful, mine have a knob for increasing power as you want.

There also great for making puppets carving details aroud the eyes nose and chin


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I carve with palm and mallet tools but used a Dremel for a few years for clean up some shaping. I word recommend a Foredom flex shaft. They are a bit more but I have had the same one for 15 years. Just had to replace the shaft a few times. With a foot control you can ajust rpms from 0 to 18,000.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you all for some great feedback! The Turbo Carver would be my choice too but as you say very expensive.

Anyway I have some good info to go on.Thanks again.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I finally settled on an Ozito 170 Watt job and a couple of Dremel bits. It cost A$39 as opposed to a Dremel 4000 at A$175.

The Ozito goes like a cut snake. Thanks for everyones advice.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope you post some work when you start using it, hope it works well for you


----------

